
Ask HN: Best alternatives to zoom - kutenai
Zoom is getting some major bad press lately. I&#x27;ve been using it for a while, and it works great -- but, I&#x27;ve had it with the lack of security. I don&#x27;t have the time or resources to review all of the alternatives. Was hoping for some real-world pros and cons.<p>What do you use?
What has been your experience? (Good and Bad)
Would you recommend it?
======
mikecarlton
[https://jitsi.org/](https://jitsi.org/) is great. lots of discussion here on
HN previously.

